# hindi ng maghintay dumating sa Norman



## lightm05

I really need help with this one....anyone?!

"hindi ng maghintay dumating sa Norman"

Thanks! 
Melissa


----------



## Lancel0t

Melissa, your sentence doesn't make any sense actually. Who is NOrman? Are you waiting for him?


----------



## lightm05

Norman is a place in OKlahoma... The guy who is in Norman sent that sentence to me...


----------



## Lancel0t

Are you going to norman? Please respond to the private message that I've sent.


----------



## cyrille2188

lightm05 said:
			
		

> I really need help with this one....anyone?!
> 
> "hindi ng maghintay dumating sa Norman"
> 
> Thanks!
> Melissa


 
"Hindi ng" doesn't really make sense - I've never heard of it. "Maghintay" is in the subjunctive mood and is not supposed to be. "Dumating sa Norman" sounds good.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

_'hindi ng maghintay dumating sa Norman..'_

Perhaps he is trying to say:

*'hindi na makapaghintay na dumating sa Norman'*
This would mean *'he/she can't wait to be in/get to Norman...*'

This phrase lacks context, kindly explain the reason as to why this was said. Maybe we can figure out what the speaker actually meant.

Saludos!


----------

